# Woo - Hoo!!! I got exactly what I wanted!!!



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

So everyone knows that ONE DAY I would get a splash Nubian. I have always loved them, but thought that it would be a bit before I would be able to buy one - to many spoons in the pot at the moment.

Anyway, last Fall a lady contacted me that wanted to use my Nigerian buck, that I have since sold, for breeding her Alpine X and her Nubian. It was for her daughters 4H project. I let her bring the girls out and stay at the house. I saw both be bred and everything was fine. They were both a little thin - but were gaining weight. (she had just got them and had them at the vet and tested for everything!!)

Anyway, she took them home - and neither of them took. So I offered to let her bring them back out to the house, but she didn't want to only because of the drive (she lives almost 2 hours from me). So she bred them both to a Boer, then brought them home. The Alpine X took, but the Nubian did not. Funny thing is is that the Nubian has kidded previously. 

I never charged her for the breeding attempt or keeping them for a month. She did bring some feed and hay - but I used alot of my own. I always told her that I loved the Nubian.

So anyway, she decided to let both of the does go, and has bought some new goaties - so she is GIVING this Nubian to me. I will put her with my Boer and see what happens - if she is baren - she will be given away as a pet - but I would really like to get some meat babies from her and milk her! Her name is Trisha.

Enjoy!! :dance:


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

She is a gorgeous girl. Reminds me a lot of this Nubian doe Princess my 4-h leaders used to have.

I hope she takes for you. I've always like the Nubian/Boer cross and she might throw some color for you. And everyone is crazy about spotted Boers nowadays.


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

*CONGRATS! * You are one lucky lady and that goat is beautiful. :wahoo: :stars: :clap:

_*Suellen*_


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am really wondering if it was a deficiency or the stress of moving her after breeding that she would reabsorb the babies - but who knows.

That would be awesome - a splatter paint Boer!!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

She is beautiful!! Congrats!!! :stars:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I sure do see why you are so excited. :leap: She is a very nice looking gal. Congratulations


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Very pretty girl!! Congrats!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

:drool: *Grabs goat and runs off with her*


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats cool Allison. If she has been bred before there is a possibility she just doesn't like the bucks or something. Also being skinny can cause dificencies and then she won't settle.

With the time you have to feed her right and get her on the right track and you have several bucks to choose from she certainly will get bred this time around. 

congrats


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Allison..she's beautiful!! Congrats! Right now she doesn't look too skinny to me..lol...those spots are just well...gorgeous! She's really nice in form too, level back and her rump isn't looking too steep at all...hope she settles with your boy!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

She looks real good now!! This was last October I believe when I first met this goat. I am finding out if she is registered - I am not sure. If so, I would LOVE to show her!!!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

She's very pretty! Love the spots!


----------



## gnomes'n'goats (Oct 8, 2007)

Oh! It looks like somebody got soot on a white goat and tried to dab it off.  
I love her! That coloring is just gorgeous. :drool:


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Are you sure you arent getting her for me????? She is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Congrats! She's stunning! We want more piccies! :wink:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

as soon as I get her to the house I will be sure to take alot of them!!!! I am waiting till probobly next month to pic her up - have a lot of things going on up here, and would like to find a nice Nubian buck to breed her to now to see if she takes or not.


----------



## goatstafson (Nov 20, 2007)

Oh I really love her! If you breed her Nigerian, I would so buy one of her babies!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I have thought about it - but I am going to put her with the Boer till my new Nigerian is mature enough to breed. I would love to see her crossed with the blue eyed boy that has bright coloring also.


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

She is beautiful!! And, I agree - more piccies!! :clap:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok - I am hoping to pick up this lovely girl on Monday - and guess what ....... I am picking up her "friend" also. An alpine cross that is IN MILK!!! woo hoo! Right now she is still nursing her doeling - and giving 2 quarts in the morning! 

Since I have a pygmy that should deliver any minute with a kid that is going to be a bottle baby - this is GREAT! I will not have to make formula! AND for the possible quads in late August / early September I should have plenty stored between this Alpine and my 2 Boer / Saanan cross does that will kid in August! 

I was so worried about paying for formula for all of these guys!

Just had to share the news!

But, shhhhh ...... hubby has only "briefly" been told about the Nubian - but not the Alpine - LOL!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

> But, shhhhh ...... hubby has only "briefly" been told about the Nubian - but not the Alpine - LOL!


ALLISON!! That's so rotten to sneak in another one!! :slapfloor: ( Like I wouldn't do the same thing  )


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well - I sort of told my hubby about the Alpine - but it was on accident when I was talking with the lady that has the blue eyed buckling that I am buying.

I told her about the Alpine - completely forgetting that he was in the Jeep with me - DUH!!! Blonde moment! He just spun his head around like excuse me! So then I remembered the "plan" that me and my friend hatched - she is letting me borrow the doe to milk, since I did her a favor last fall - and when I am done with her, she goes back (at least that is what hubby thinks) then when I call her to tell her I am done with her - she is going to "offer" to let me keep her since she started with pure breds - LOL! See aren't I sneaky! LOL!

So it sounds like MOnday, I will be out to get the girls! Wish me luck!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Good Luck and you are sneaky!!! Thats ok though I'm trying to warm hubby up to another registered doe....still working on it....maybe a few days and a few more "cold ones" and he'll "forget" that he agreed with me :greengrin: 

You have to post pics of your girls when you get them settled....pleeaaase!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you girls are way to bad for your own good :roll:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Hee Hee :wink:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

You know, since men NEVER listen to what we have to say, you can just start talking, like you have a story of some sort, it doesn't matter what because after about a minute he'll stop listening and just start that "uh huh, yup, ok," that makes it sound like they are listening. Then later, you can say "I told you, the other day, we had a long conversation about this exact thing and you agreed with me!" Then act really hurt, that you thought you were having a conversation and "connecting". That's what I'm going to start doing, serves them right! Big dummies.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

DI - I agree - we can play their game also - LOL!

Well, I have got the girls half way home. We stopped in between their old home and their new home so that I could pick up hubby to go home and help me with some things.

I noticed that the Nubian has some edema going on. We took her temp and it is normal. Eating and drinking normal. She said that she has talked to the vet and the vet said not to worry. It isn't a huge amount - but I noticed it because I knew her before when she was a little on the skinny side. What causes edema in goats?? it seems to be under her front legs and her udder a little. She is happy and playful.

Pics coming soon!!!

Oh, and the old owner gave me colostrum and a lot of milk to get me started also.


----------

